# Got lucky.



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

SO, I thought I'd make a new thread, solely because I consider this another achievement in my book, but I just got back clubbing, and I made out with some chick... believe me, this isn't the first time and certainly won't be the last... however, this chick came over to me and I started dancing with her, and she said to me "If you wanna bang me, then make out with me", so like I did, I made out with her, not passing by the opportunity, and then we made out more, and then we went to the restrooms, and before you know it, we were doing it, slamming against the door, and man, was it good... I then zipped up my pants, and left, right before a bouncer came in and went back to the dance floor, and I was on top of the world. It was about half an hour later till I caught up with the chick again and found her, and then gave her a kiss on the cheek and said cya later... I was unfortunately too drunk to even give two ****s about who this chick was, but I felt like, this was a step up compared to what what I normally on a night out.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Sounds like a good way to get a nasty case of cock rot to me.


----------



## misumena (Oct 18, 2017)

Hope the bathroom didn't reek. Maybe that's the beauty of being drunk, though. Doesn't matter either way.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

CloudChaser said:


> Sounds like a good way to get a nasty case of cock rot to me.


lmao


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

misumena said:


> Hope the bathroom didn't reek. Maybe that's the beauty of being drunk, though. Doesn't matter either way.


Oh believe me, it smelt like piss, but that is the beauty of being drunk. ;p


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

She literally said "if you want to bang me make out with me" to a complete stranger? 😆 I wanna be happy for you but im more concerned then anything. You need to get checked asap lol


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 8, 2017)

CloudChaser said:


> Sounds like a good way to get a nasty case of cock rot to me.


Hahah!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Were you Number 1 or number 6 . 
She sure does sound like a keeper , should have got her number . Lol


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Ew...


----------



## teuton (May 31, 2010)

Wow, just wow , great achievement indeed ! Have sex into a club, definitely not anyone can brag with that !

Good job man, sounds really nice


----------



## Peanutbutter Toast (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope you at least bought a condom from a vending machine or something.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

So much negativity in here.
Being told "If you wanna bang me, then make out with me" by a girl and then making out with and banging her is the awesomest thing I can think of. (Except winning the lottery).


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

She sounds like a strong,independent woman.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

I'd just like to apologise about this thread I made about what happened at the club, and how demoralising it may've sounded, and that wasn't my intention at all. I was drunk at the time I made this, and somehow thought it was a good idea to make a thread about it. Getting drunk wasn't the motivation here, and really hope it wasn't off-putting in any way.


----------



## webs (Jul 5, 2016)

People are missing the point here... you did something that gave you a lot of confidence and off course you feel good about it! Congrats man


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Well, let me just add to the discussion that I am violently jealous.

Now, I can't really see myself in a club setting but that's rather irrelevant to my soul-crushing jealousy.

Well done BlackHorse.


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Sounds uncomfortable. Can't say that I approve, because you have a girlfriend, but grats if you consider it an achievement.

But unspoken rules dictate that...a guy should be happy for another guy, when that guy gets some. Unless it's the first guy's girlfriend, or sister, or...close relative, or...maybe even distant relative...I don't know where I'm going with this, so I'll just stop here. Bottom line is that I'm happy for you as much one guy can be happy for another guy having sex. So not much...attaboy-worthy, so...

Attaboy!


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Skygrinder said:


> Sounds uncomfortable. Can't say that I approve, because you have a girlfriend, but grats if you consider it an achievement.
> 
> But unspoken rules dictate that...a guy should be happy for another guy, when that guy gets some. Unless it's the first guy's girlfriend, or sister, or...close relative, or...maybe even distant relative...I don't know where I'm going with this, so I'll just stop here. Bottom line is that I'm happy for you as much one guy can be happy for another guy having sex. So not much...attaboy-worthy, so...
> 
> Attaboy!


where did he say he has a gf


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

versikk said:


> where did he say he has a gf


I know him better from the chat room. ;p


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmmmk....hope you was safe......chick has red flag written all over her.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

Skygrinder said:


> Sounds uncomfortable. Can't say that I approve, because you have a girlfriend, but grats if you consider it an achievement.
> 
> But unspoken rules dictate that...a guy should be happy for another guy, when that guy gets some. Unless it's the first guy's girlfriend, or sister, or...close relative, or...maybe even distant relative...I don't know where I'm going with this, so I'll just stop here. Bottom line is that I'm happy for you as much one guy can be happy for another guy having sex. So not much...attaboy-worthy, so...
> 
> Attaboy!


No comment. Lol


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes, this is how you do it! Not so many are lucky but you are if you just talk to them. Oh man, I missed out when I went to bars. Although nothing that extreme was my intention, depends on your intention I guess.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Please for the love of god say you used a condom. If not, please do not have any sex with your girlfriend until you get checked and for at least one month. You should tell her you cheated. I'm not trying to be an *** but seriously even if you used a condom she deserves to know before she risks herself like that. I don't know you or anything, just be decent and look out for the safety of any other parties involved.

Good luck, hope it's just Chlamydia!!! O_O


----------



## Downy (Dec 19, 2017)

A follow up to this would be good. Still dating the girlfriend? Did you tell her? Have you bumped into the other girl again? Did you get aids or stds?


----------



## Downy (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh and did you go out alone to this or with a mate or 2?


----------



## Suede1971 (Jun 27, 2017)

BlackHorse said:


> SO, I thought I'd make a new thread, solely because I consider this another achievement in my book, but I just got back clubbing, and I made out with some chick... believe me, this isn't the first time and certainly won't be the last... however, this chick came over to me and I started dancing with her, and she said to me "If you wanna bang me, then make out with me", so like I did, I made out with her, not passing by the opportunity, and then we made out more, and then we went to the restrooms, and before you know it, we were doing it, slamming against the door, and man, was it good... I then zipped up my pants, and left, right before a bouncer came in and went back to the dance floor, and I was on top of the world. It was about half an hour later till I caught up with the chick again and found her, and then gave her a kiss on the cheek and said cya later... I was unfortunately too drunk to even give two ****s about who this chick was, but I felt like, this was a step up compared to what what I normally on a night out.


----------

